# My trip clear around the world



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Some years ago, I sold off all of my real estate and used the profits to go on my life long dream of traveling clear around the world. 
First stop was Japan then on to Korea, Hong Kong and The Philippines. A friend of mine in The Philippines talked me into taking up residence in the P.I. I lived there for 7 years until I got "itchy feet' again.

After touring Indonesia and Thailand, I booked passage to Egypt.

When I travel, I never book a tour group. I absolutely hate feeling like a sheep in a flock, being herded about according to THEIR schedule. So, from Bangkok, I booked a hotel within sight of The Giza Plateau and the Great Pyramids.

Upon arriving at the hotel, I was delighted that I could clearly see The Pyramids. I spent the 1st 2 days crawling around the pyramids and on the 2nd day I bought another required separate ticket to go inside The Great Pyramid of Khufu.  Inside, the air was rather close but I pushed on upward until I was finally stand in the Kings Chamber.

Next stop was the old Museum of Antiquities in downtown Cairo.  I quickly discovered that one day was no where near enough time and I returned for a 2nd day.

After that I booked a taxi service for one day, to drive me to Saquarra and Memphis and The Red Pyramid and the Bent Pyramid.  Dare taxi driver wanted me to stop at numerous hieroglyphic "museums". Ha. Just another rip off place. finally I had to put my foot down and tell him that he would go where I wanted and no where else. 

I started to go down the tunnel deep into the Red Pyramid BUT it was too tight for me and I quickly returned to the surface.

After several days of wandering about Cairo, I decided to go to Aswan and then I booked a river boat hotel to take me down river to Luxor. I was very pleasantly surprised to discover that the food was fantastic. the beef was fork tender and the home-made bread wonderful. (of course there was no pork).
I don't drink alcohol, so I don't recall if they served alcoholic drinks.

Oh, by the way, I had intended on pressing further south to see Abu Simbal BUT bandits were about and the military strongly advised that tourists wait until a military caravan could be organized. So, I missed going to Abu Simbal.

several stops along the way to Luxor.  The highlight of my entire trip was spending my 61st birthday in Karnak.  while in Luxor I hired another taxi driver to take me to The Valley of The Kings and the Temple of Queen Hatshepsut. Only allowed to go inside 3 tombs /day. Many tombs closed to the general public. I had heard that Condolezza Rice was (George Bush's National security advisor) allowed to go anywhere she chose. So she got to see what I was denied.

Oh, PS: while in Luxor while riding in my hired taxi, it started to rain. The taxi driver was over-awed. in his entire life he had never seen rain. 

Well, that's my journey clear around the world. I left out a lot but I loved every minute of it


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2021)

You are very blest to have done this!


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 2, 2021)

Sounds like a great trip. Being inside the pyramids would be a highlight for me. I tour the world by travelogue on Youtube.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

''Clear around the world''?...errmm... I think you might have missed a whole lot of countries...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2021)

@senior chef  .. I hope you choose to share more of your travel stories with us some time


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

I once did a round the world trip, but it was business, not pleasure.  I had a need to be in Bangkok one week and Milan the next.  Then I set up a few meetings along the way so I made stops in Korea and Abu Dhabi.  At that time the airlines were running special fares for round the world, so it cost me less than two back to back trips.  It was interesting, but probably not so interesting as  yours.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Sounds like a great trip. Being inside the pyramids would be a highlight for me. I tour the world by travelogue on Youtube.


Yeah, true. And I did enjoy it BUT, there is so very much more to see while touring Karnak. It is HUGE !
Below photos of the great hypostyle hall as it looks today and as it would have looked just after completion.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ''Clear around the world''?...errmm... I think you might have missed a whole lot of countries...


Of course I missed a whole lot of countries. There are 195 countries in the world. If I had seen as many as half of them, you could STILL say I missed a whole lot of countries. My goal was to travel clear around the world NOT visit all countries. Goal achieved


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I once did a round the world trip, but it was business, not pleasure.  I had a need to be in Bangkok one week and Milan the next.  Then I set up a few meetings along the way so I made stops in Korea and Abu Dhabi.  At that time the airlines were running special fares for round the world, so it cost me less than two back to back trips.  It was interesting, but probably not so interesting as  yours.


Korea was interesting. The women were dressed to the nines. Extremely fashionable. BUT that could have been only at the places I went to.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @senior chef  .. I hope you choose to share more of your travel stories with us some time


Maybe sometime I'll share stories of the ruins of the ancient Maya civilization. Or perhaps my visits to all 50 U.S. states ,when I was still a teenager. Oh, I forgot. I didn't make it to Alaska until in my 30's and not to Hawaii until in my 50's


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Korea was interesting.


I just had a quick stop, the most interesting thing for me was a tour of the city by bus, the Seoul city buses.  I had a friend from college who ended up as a prof at a university there.  I tried to make a connection with him, but he was out of the country.  So he got one of his grad students to give me the tour.  We went to his favorite bars and hangouts.  Probably got to see a side of  Seoul most tourists don't.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Of course I missed a whole lot of countries. There are 195 countries in the world. If I had seen as many as half of them, you could STILL say I missed a whole lot of countries. My goal was to travel clear around the world NOT visit all countries. Goal achieved


...but you haven't travelled _clear around the world_ have you , nowhere near in fact? ...perhaps you should change your title


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...but you haven't travelled _clear around the world_ have you , nowhere near in fact? ...perhaps you should change your title


I'd say he's close enough, LOL.  

Chef got to more places that I did, and I still count it a round the world, so did Delta Airlines when they sold me the ticket!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I'd say he's close enough, LOL.
> 
> Chef got to more places that I did, and I still count it a round the world, so did Delta Airlines when they sold me the ticket!


Nowhere near close to going Clear around the world... a few places in the Far East .. and one or 2  in the middle East ...does not a world make....nowehere near...not even a smidgen near ...he's missed out not just countries but whole Continents....


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Nowhere near close to going Clear around the world... a few places in the Far East .. and one or 2 in the middle East ...does not a world make....nowehere near...not even a smidgen near ...he's missed out not just countries but whole Continents....


I would really like to take a trip that would meet your definition.  I enjoy travel to new and exotic places.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I would really like to take a trip that would meet your definition.  I enjoy travel to new and exotic places.


well you've got the whole of the  Americas for one ( 35 countries) ... then Australasia ( 26 countries) ... then Europe ( 44 countries) ...then Africa ( 54 countries here alone) ...then India, then all of Asia ( 48 countries) ....


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...but you haven't travelled _clear around the world_ have you , nowhere near in fact? ...perhaps you should change your title


What in heavens name are you talking about ???? Hmm ?  If a person starts traveling from Florida, to Hawaii, to Korea. to Hong Kong, to The Philippines to Indonesia, to Thailand to Egypt to New York City and back to Florida, THAT"S TRAVELING CLEAR AROUND THE WORLD. NOTE I NEVER SAID I TRAVELED TO EVERY COUNTRY IN THE WORLD. Or perhaps you are trying to aggravate me ?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I just had a quick stop, the most interesting thing for me was a tour of the city by bus, the Seoul city buses.  I had a friend from college who ended up as a prof at a university there.  I tried to make a connection with him, but he was out of the country.  So he got one of his grad students to give me the tour.  We went to his favorite bars and hangouts.  Probably got to see a side of  Seoul most tourists don't.


Now THAT sounds extremely interesting.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> What in heavens name are you talking about ???? Hmm ?  If a person starts traveling from Florida, to Hawaii, to Korea. to Hong Kong, to The Philippines to Indonesia, to Thailand to Egypt to New York City and back to Florida, THAT"S TRAVELING CLEAR AROUND THE WORLD. NOTE I NEVER SAID I TRAVELED TO EVERY COUNTRY IN THE WORLD. Or perhaps you are trying to aggravate me ?


Clear around the world..means just that...Clear _around the world._.. not one corner of the world... what part of that are you not understanding..? Sheesh !!!


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2021)

i gotta go with the Chef on this one - "clear around the world" to me means to have circumnavigated the globe, which he did.


----------



## MrPants (Sep 2, 2021)

Great story chef! Gives me inspiration for what I have planned for my retirement, coming up soon. I've always been somewhat nomadic and have zero ties to anyone or any place so I plan to do some wandering around soon myself. Not sure I'll get round the globe but I plan to have basically 'no plan' and just go with the flow and see where circumstances take me and have a blast while I still can


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 2, 2021)

and I'll just sit back, relax and be an armchair traveller. Sounds like a great trip, photos are amazing , happy memories.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> i gotta go with the Chef on this one - "clear around the world" to me means to have circumnavigated the globe, which he did.


Thank you for your support and understanding of what "clear around the world" means.  
clear around the world and circumnavigate are PRECISELY the same thing.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Great story chef! Gives me inspiration for what I have planned for my retirement, coming up soon. I've always been somewhat nomadic and have zero ties to anyone or any place so I plan to do some wandering around soon myself. Not sure I'll get round the globe but I plan to have basically 'no plan' and just go with the flow and see where circumstances take me and have a blast while I still can


yes. I hope you do travel. It's a wonderful experience.  IMO  as they say, its not about the destination, its about the journey.
If you have any questions, particularly about traveling alone, please feel free to pick my brain. I may be able to save you some money and save you a bit of aggravation.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Clear around the world..means just that...Clear _around the world._.. not one corner of the world... what part of that are you not understanding..? Sheesh !!!


If trying to deliberately aggravate me, I'm not going to bite


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Sounds like a great trip. Being inside the pyramids would be a highlight for me. I tour the world by travelogue on Youtube.



It is more awe-inspiring to see the pyramids from the outside. Going in one is not as exciting as you might think. They are cramped and claustrophobic, and reek of mould, and there is nothing to see but a lot of rubble. I have been there!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 2, 2021)

I gonna have to go with the chef also. dont have to visit each country. I only made it across the pacific (6 times) but would have liked to see europe.


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

*To "go clear around the world" takes a long time! It took us five years on our boat!*


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Thank you for your support and understanding of what "clear around the world" means.
> clear around the world and circumnavigate are PRECISELY the same thing.


No, they are not! I know this because my husband and I have been sailing for many years.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> I gonna have to go with the chef also. dont have to visit each country. I only made it across the pacific (6 times) but would have liked to see europe.


Yeah, buddy. Me too.  I thought I'd still have time to visit Europe especially Italy and France.  BUT my body gave out. 
I'd give my left arm to take cooking classes in Italy and France. I once seriously considered enrolling in Le Cordon Bleu school in Paris but my mom talked me out of it. Jeez, how I wish I had not listened to her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Some years ago, I sold off all of my real estate and used the profits to go on my life long dream of traveling clear around the world.
> First stop was Japan then on to Korea, Hong Kong and The Philippines. A friend of mine in The Philippines talked me into taking up residence in the P.I. I lived there for 7 years until I got "itchy feet' again.
> 
> After touring Indonesia and Thailand, I booked passage to Egypt.
> ...


I’ve been to the Luxor in Las Vegas


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

I’d like to take a trip around the world. But I think that I’d like to go North to South rather than East to West or West to East. Still, it sounds like the trip of a lifetime, I’m glad that you shared the experience with us!


----------



## bowmore (Sep 2, 2021)

I went around the world in 18 days. I flew fom LA to London, then to Moscow. After 2 days in Moscow, I boarded the Trans Siberian tourist train and headed East. We stopped at many interesting cities along the way, and ended up at Vladivostok. From there I flew to Korea, and then home to LA. It was a great experience.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I’d like to take a trip around the world. But I think that I’d like to go North to South rather than East to West or West to East. Still, it sounds like the trip of a lifetime, I’m glad that you shared the experience with us!


hmm .  Interesting. Do you have any places in particular you would like to visit ?  Maybe Machu Picchu ?


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

Travel is a wonderful experience, once you start you find it hard to stop. I can think of nothing better to spend my money on. I am glad you had these experiences chef.

World: get vaccinated, so we can all continue our travels or start travels!


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I went around the world in 18 days. I flew fom LA to London, then to Moscow. After 2 days in Moscow, I boarded the Trans Siberian tourist train and headed East. We stopped at many interesting cities along the way, and ended up at Vladivostok. From there I flew to Korea, and then home to LA. It was a great experience.


The Trans Siberian is a great experience, one I enjoyed very much and also the Orient Express. Although we sail a lot, my favourite mode of travel is by train, when we have time.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I went around the world in 18 days. I flew fom LA to London, then to Moscow. After 2 days in Moscow, I boarded the Trans Siberian tourist train and headed East. We stopped at many interesting cities along the way, and ended up at Vladivostok. From there I flew to Korea, and then home to LA. It was a great experience.


Wow ! that's impressive. the Trans Siberian RR clear across Russia. 
PS: How was the food on the train ?


----------



## bowmore (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> hmm .  Interesting. Do you have any places in particular you would like to visit ?  Maybe Machu Picchu


That is a fantastic place. The best way to get there is from Cuzco on the Hiram Bingham Train that goes along the Urubamba River


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> hmm .  Interesting. Do you have any places in particular you would like to visit ?  Maybe Machu Picchu


Maybe there, yes. I’ll be close to there soon, hopefully. I’m relocating to Ecuador to begin with but I’d like to visit Antarctica, Iceland and all f the countries in Scandinavia too. I’d also really like to see the spot where Europe and Asia come together too. Just a trip off the well beaten path, I guess.


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Maybe there, yes. I’ll be close to there soon, hopefully. I’m relocating to Ecuador to begin with but I’d like to visit Antarctica, Iceland and all f the countries in Scandinavia too. I’d also really like to see the spot where Europe and Asia come together too. Just a trip off the well beaten path, I guess.


I hope you get to do all that mon ami. You are in for a treat when you visit Antarctica. Take plenty of photos


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks, it’s still in the “planning” stage but one just never knows!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Maybe there, yes. I’ll be close to there soon, hopefully. I’m relocating to Ecuador to begin with but I’d like to visit Antarctica, Iceland and all f the countries in Scandinavia too. *I’d also really like to see the spot where Europe and Asia come together* too. Just a trip off the well beaten path, I guess.


That would be quite a trip. Many people don't know that Europe extends clear to the Ural mountains, well east of Moscow. However, if you ever make it to Istanbul you'd be right on top of the Europe/Asian line. Istanbul is a transcontinental city. Partly in Europe , partly in Asia


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

bowmore said:


> That is a fantastic place. The best way to get there is from Cuzco on the Hiram Bingham Train that goes along the Urubamba River


Tip: if your heart/lungs are not in good shape, please be aware that the oxygen content at Machu Picchu is very low. I once read that the hotel up at Machu Picchu actually has to pump oxygen into the hotel for the comfort of the tourists.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Wow ! that's impressive. the Trans Siberian RR clear across Russia.
> PS: How was the food on the train ?


The food was very good, with beer or wine at lunch and dinner. This was an excursion train, not the standard Russian train.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Tip: if your heart/lungs are not in good shape, please be aware that the oxygen content at Machu Picchu is very low. I once read that the hotel up at Machu Picchu actually has to pump oxygen into the hotel for the comfort of the tourists.


The problem in not Macchu Pichu, which is at 8,000 feet, but Cuzco, which is almost at 11,000 feet, plus the train has to climb another 1000 feet to get around the mountain.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> No, they are not! I know this because my husband and I have been sailing for many years.


From Google:

cir·cum·nav·i·gate
/ˌsərkəmˈnavəɡāt/

verb
*sail or travel all the way around (something, especially the world)*.
"he undertook to circumnavigate the globe in 80 days or less"
go around or avoid (an obstacle).
"he helped her to circumnavigate a frozen puddle"
avoid dealing with (something difficult or unpleasant).
"they circumnavigated the issue"

Have a great day!


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> From Google:
> 
> cir·cum·nav·i·gate
> /ˌsərkəmˈnavəɡāt/
> ...





Buckeye said:


> From Google:
> 
> cir·cum·nav·i·gate
> /ˌsərkəmˈnavəɡāt/
> ...


I already know the meaning of the word . One does not have to circumnavigate the globe to visit a country!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> From Google:
> 
> cir·cum·nav·i·gate
> /ˌsərkəmˈnavəɡāt/
> ...


Thank you, Buckeye.  Unfortunately, some folks have no idea of what it means to circumnavigate the globe ie travel clear around the world. One wonders if they have ever studied a globe ?


----------



## Irwin (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Yeah, buddy. Me too.  I thought I'd still have time to visit Europe especially Italy and France.  BUT my body gave out.
> *I'd give my left arm to take cooking classes in Italy and France.* I once seriously considered enrolling in Le Cordon Bleu school in Paris but my mom talked me out of it. Jeez, how I wish I had not listened to her.


Wouldn't that affect your ability to cook?


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Wouldn't that affect your ability to cook?


Yep. Right you are. maybe I should have said my left eye ?


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> I already know the meaning of the word . One does not have to circumnavigate the globe to visit a country!


Apparently you do not.  Go back and read your post 30, which was in response to Chef's post that equated "going clear around the world" and "circumnavigating the globe".  You said "no, they are not!"...

Seriously, I don't understand why this even needs to be said.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> That would be quite a trip. Many people don't know that Europe extends clear to the Ural mountains, well east of Moscow. However, if you ever make it to Istanbul you'd be right on top of the Europe/Asian line. Istanbul is a transcontinental city. Partly in Europe , partly in Asia


I saw a monument online once, long ago, and it was somewhere in Russia. But it was a big round stone looking thing with a woman and an ox standing beside of it. One side, the left I believe, had EUROPE chiseled into it and the other side said ASIA. I looked and I can't find the picture but just as you said, there are many of a monument in the Ural mountains. I've seen the line that separates the Northern and Southern hemispheres in Ecuador though and I'm headed back there soon. I like off the wall things like that, probably because I'm a little off the wall myself. Happy travels!


----------



## Shero (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Apparently you do not.  Go back and read your post 30, which was in response to Chef's post that equated "going clear around the world" and "circumnavigating the globe".  You said "no, they are not!"...
> 
> Seriously, I don't understand why this even needs to be said.


*A true circumnavigation of the Earth must: start and finish at the same point, traveling in one general direction, reach two antipodes, cross the equator, cross all longitudes, cover a minimum of 40,000km. If you have done that then you have circumnavigated.*_  _


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

In 1933 Wiley Post flew clear around the world, touching down only a few times and in only a few countries. If memory serves, he flew non-stop from NYC to Berlin and non-stop from Berlin to Moscow. a few more stops in the Soviet Union and on to Alaska. From Alaska to NYC. Thus he CIRCUMNAVIGATED THE GLOBE. In other words, he flew clear around the world.
PS: in order to go clear around the world, ie circumnavigate the globe, it is NOT necessary to stop at any certain number of countries. As a matter of fact, it is NOT necessary to stop at ANY country. Nuclear submarines routinely circumnavigate the globe ie go clear around the world, without ever stopping at ANY country OR even surfacing. 
I grow weary trying to explain this very simple fact.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> *A true circumnavigation of the Earth must: start and finish at the same point, traveling in one general direction, reach two antipodes, cross the equator, cross all longitudes, cover a minimum of 40,000km. If you have done that then you have circumnavigated.*__


Antipodes scare me. I think I saw one in my kitchen a few days ago!   🕷


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Quote from Wikipedia:
"Aviation records take into account the wind circulation patterns of the world and in particular the jet streams, which circulate in the northern and southern hemispheres without crossing the equator. There is therefore no requirement to cross the equator, or to pass through two antipodal points.
Thus, for example, Steve Fossett's global circumnavigation by balloon was contained entirely within the southern hemisphere.". 

My circumnavigation of the globe was entirely within the Northern hemisphere.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 2, 2021)

Sad that the OP, who was sharing his travel adventures with us in the Travel forum, gets attacked by folks who want to quibble about terminology. I wonder why that is.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Sad that the OP, who was sharing his travel adventures with us in the Travel forum, gets attacked by folks who want to quibble about terminology. I wonder why that is.


I may know why, BUT I'd better not say.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Maybe there, yes. I’ll be close to there soon, hopefully. I’m relocating to Ecuador to begin with but I’d like to visit Antarctica, Iceland and all f the countries in Scandinavia too. I’d also really like to see the spot where Europe and Asia come together too. Just a trip off the well beaten path, I guess.


Oh, take me with you to Ecuador, pleeeeez...  I think it's about the most perfect country on earth and I'd move there in a flash except I'd have to leave the Spousal Equivalent back in Florida. Bummer.

I've straddled the so-called equator at the park in Quito, like a million other tourists.  Problem is, the equator is actually several hundred feet over yonder in a ravine.  It's make a great t-shirt, though: "MY GRANDMA BROKE HER LEG IN BOTH THE NORTH AND SOUTH HEMISPHERE AND ALL I GOT WAS THIS STUPID T-SHIRT!".  The place out west where four states come together out isn't in exactly the right spot either.  Can't those clowns get _anything_ right?  LOL.   I'm a sucker for tourist traps.

As for round the world flights, the old Pan Am flights 1 and 2 were _da bomb_.  1 headed east out of New York, 2 headed west, same cities.   I always wanted to hide away and stay on the plane but alas I'd always have to get off in Istanbul or New York.  Triple bummer. 

Maybe in another lifetime, in an alternate universe, in a galaxy far, far away, I'll get to stay on the plane.....


----------



## senior chef (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Sad that the OP, who was sharing his travel adventures with us in the Travel forum, gets attacked by folks who want to quibble about terminology. I wonder why that is.


Yes, indeed . Quite sad. All I wanted to do was to share my travels with those interested in travel. So, what happens ? I get attacked. Very sad indeed.


----------



## win231 (Sep 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> *To "go clear around the world" takes a long time! It took us five years on our boat!*


Ha.  That's nuthin'
I walked barefoot & swam around the world.
Without any clothes.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 2, 2021)

senior chef said:


> IMO as they say, its not about the destination, its about the journey.


Yup

another poster of mine comes to mind;


----------



## Devi (Sep 3, 2021)

Well, I, for one, found @senior chef's recounting quite interesting. I have no nits to pick.

Thanks for posting your experiences, senior chef!


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 3, 2021)

Shero said:


> It is more awe-inspiring to see the pyramids from the outside. Going in one is not as exciting as you might think. They are cramped and claustrophobic, and reek of mould, and there is nothing to see but a lot of rubble. I have been there!


I see how cramped they are, I wouldn't go in one, its the thought of seeing them in person after hearing all about them for years.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2021)

Devi said:


> Well, I, for one, found @senior chef's recounting quite interesting. I have no nits to pick.
> 
> Thanks for posting your experiences, senior chef!


I have 5 nits.  Last Sunday, I left the house without mosquito repellent.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 3, 2021)

I have a replica of the equator monument that I bought in Ecuador. The nice part was it was filled with a local liquor. I also have a replica of the Europe/Asia monument near Novosibirsk I visited on my Trans Siberian train trip


----------

